# martial arts workout idea's



## MT_student (Oct 3, 2008)

hey, wats up?, im just geting back in to ma's ive been away from my hard core trainging do to alot of personal problems now that they are all delt with i want to get myself back in to the world of ma's, i have takeing tkd, with a bit of brzilian jujitsu, but i want to try something new something based on offance, but i want to get in even better shape then i am now, but ive allways had a hard time planing my workouts, i want a workout thats for speed streanth and stamana and flexablility, i want to can muslce mass, and no i dont want to be some big build guy;p and i dont want to lose any of my speed if anything i would like to improve it, so if any one can give me ideas and tips about a good workout it would help me, and i would allso like ppl to post ur own workouts and workouts uve heard of so that others who are haveing the same problem as me, or u can post here for help  thxs alot


----------



## MT_student (Oct 5, 2008)

by the looks of it the ppl here arent as helpfull as ive heard


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 5, 2008)

Stat out like alot of folks first cardio and alot of it, riding a bike or doing steppers. Then go to the gym for three times a week doing like rep workouts until you get to the desire size, remember to use alot of body mass supplements and also take alot of vitamin.

One thing I forgot to mention go and see a doctor and make sure you are able to pas a physical and then hire a personal training to really get you going.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 5, 2008)

Weekends tend to be a bit slower than weekdays; give it a couple of more days before you make your decision.

Terry is right - start slow and build up, and check with your doctor first, just in case.  I agree with the vitamins, but I'm not particularly sold on the body mass supplements; I'd rather just eat right.

Please bear in mind, as well, that lots of people have asked this same question - if you search the site you should be able to find lots of ideas.  Also remember that we are fellow practitioners; very few people here are professionals, and while we can suggest from what we choose to do (or have done in the past) if you want a true, personalized, trainer quality workout, you're going to need to talk to a trainer, and probably pay one, at least to get started.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 5, 2008)

I do not believe in body mass stuff but alot of wieght kifters do so I just mention it.


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 5, 2008)

crossfit.com
rosstraining.com


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 5, 2008)

MT_student said:


> by the looks of it the ppl here arent as helpfull as ive heard


It just might be that folks actually have a life and obligations...  Or have a bit of deja vu when they see very similar posts crop up several times in a quick time frame.

And it kind of helps when reading and understanding your post doesn't make my brain hurt...

If you want to get in great shape -- check out Crossfit.com.  If you want to get in specific martial arts shape, you'll have to train specifically for that.  The strength, flexibility and endurance demands of judo aren't the same as tae kwon do, which has different needs than muay thai... and needs to be trained appropriately.

If you want to get bigger, you generally need to eat right, and move heavy weights for fewer reps.  Lower weights, more reps will generally shape, tone and condition your muscles -- and can build certain types of endurance.


----------



## MJS (Oct 5, 2008)

Thread moved to beginners corner.

Mike Slosek
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 5, 2008)

MT_student said:


> by the looks of it the ppl here aren't as helpful as I've heard


3 days it took for folks to start replying. Looking around the site/forum you can see there are a lot of topics to cover. It takes a bit to get one going. Meanwhile have you utilized our search feature. With over half a million posts surely your question has been asked before, no? 
Patience. We got some very helpful people on this forum. Some of the best I've seen around the net. 
Apologies in advance if it sounds like some of us are coming down hard on you... we're not, we've been on the board for quite a while so... :asian: 

Meanwhile; a MT-ist work out can vary with the chosen art. Some areas you want to work on will suit the style you're studying. Basic overall work outs definitely include running, lots of it. Many BB tests include a mile run (or more). Running also builds up endurance in the legs, and lung power. 
Weight training is good, particularly in ground fighting to hold your opponent firmly, it'll also build up the strength you need for speed (though that isn't THE most important thing in MA). 
Finding a good trainer can be as easy as talking to your current MA-instructor. They either can help you out on it or at least recommend what areas you might need or want to work on. 
Physical activities outside MA help too. 
Me, I do caving (horizontal and vertical) ... it keeps me in the shape I'd like to be in for just about everything else that I do. :uhyeah:


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 6, 2008)

Tell us what equipment you have to train with if any  then we might be able to help you better . Anyway this is what i do a couple of times a week , i do six rounds of this 
5 pull ups
20 squats with an 8 kilo med ball ( u being tkd could sub to jumping squats)
10 hanging leg raises on the pull up bar
10 push ups 

then go and vomit into the garden ( rest 1min 30 secs and repeat six times)
After that i have a little rest then finish off training my skills on the wall bag and the heavy bag . It really depends on what you have to work with , i can't run because my knees sound like they have crushed glass in them so i substitute with squats .
There you go mate , you can't say we don't help any one .


----------



## Journeyman (Oct 6, 2008)

You could do this.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti_g3C6uHFc

Child's play.


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 6, 2008)

Journeyman said:


> You could do this.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti_g3C6uHFc
> 
> Child's play.


 
Ahhh..to have that strength/bodyweight ratio once again....


----------



## fireman00 (Oct 6, 2008)

cardio - start running.... go to runnersworld.com for ways to get started.
strength training - you don't need to bulk up but get a band, some of the band exercises work out pretty nicely to tone arms, chest, thighs and calves.
stretching - can't be overlooked, LOTS of stretching.


----------

